# Iguaçú/Iguazú waterfalls and the tri-border area (Brazil, Argentina, Paraguay)



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Here are some pics I took in Foz da Iguaçú and the tri-border area last year. The area is located on the border between Brazil, Argentina, and Paraguay. The waterfalls are right on the border between Brazil and Argentina. The thread includes pics of the famous Iguaçú waterfalls taken from the Brazilian side, of the small town of Puerto Iguazú across the border in Argentina, and of Ciudad del Este in Paraguay (a few miles north of the waterfalls). I hope that you enjoy !

Starting with some photos taken on the road toward Foz da Iguaçú, travelling through the Brazilian state of Paraná:




























Now to the waterfalls, a map of the area: the Brazilian side is to the left of the waterfalls, Argentina's side is to the right:










The waterfalls from afar:










An ugly eyesore on the Argentinian side:










More photos of the beautiful waterfalls:




























The guaxinins are everywhere in the park and are not afraid of tourists at all:










Back to the waterfalls:










Lush nature:














































As I walk closer to the waterfalls, the my lenses start getting wet and the pics aren’t as good:














































Taken from above the waterfalls:










The Brazilian observation platform from which I took the earlier up-close pics:










I didn’t take many pictures of the city of Foz da Iguaçú, the little I saw of it didn’t seem very interesting:



















Crossing to Argentina on the Presidente Tancredo Neves bridge, with guard-rails painted with the two national colors:










Some pics of Puerto Iguazú in Argentina, where gasoline/petrol is cheaper  :




























The kids on the right are parking-boys, who "guard" your car in exchange for a few reais:



















Driving back to Brazil:










Despite the large, and extremely ugly, border control structure, I didn’t see a single person checking any cars there:










And now to Ciudad del Este, in Paraguay. The Paraná River, which demarcates the border between Brazil and Paraguay:










Walking on the Ponte da Amizade (translation: Friendship bridge), where tons of people were crossing the border with us (photo taken in the early morning) without being checked on either side of the border :runaway: 



















Another view of the river:











Arriving to Paraguay: no welcome sign, no controls, no flag. There was a soldier holding a machine gun though who I didn't photograph.










The city was extremely chaotic / or vibrant (depending on your point of view), and the parts right near the border are filled with shops and stalls selling everything from cheap electronics, to fake shoes and other clothing. Electronics-shopping is particularly popular amongst Brazilians who buy in Paraguary and go back to Brazil thus avoiding the governments' high import-duties : while customs control on Paraguay’s side was non-existent from what I could tell, in Brazil vehicles were checked sporadically, but the traffic is so heavy that only minivans and other larger vehicles would be checked; foot-traffic wasn't checked at all.























































Going back to Brazil by taxi we got stuck in traffic for 45 minutes to travel half a mile:



















Litter on the street side:




























The thread is coming to an end. Here are some pics of a parrot which have nothing to do with the rest of the thread, but I like it  :



















On the way back to northern Paraná state:










Sunset on a sea of soybeans:



















That’s it, I hope you liked ! :cheers:


----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

Wonderful


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

OMG Ciudad del Este looks friggin' *CRAZY*! I've never been to the triple border. I wanna go there and visit the falls and Itaipu, they say it's really nice. Also, in Argentina there's a nice Casino, and we can also shop for some electronics in Paraguay. 

In Paraguay electronics are half, sometimes even 1/3 of the price in Brazil. That's why so many brazilians rush into the country to shop. I live about 1.000km away from the border, but even here there are people who go once or even twice a WEEK for shopping. And make a living out of it!

Foz was just a little village when Itaipu began to be built, and along the years the workers settled there and the city grew very rapidly. Nowadays it is like the 3rd or 4th biggest city in Paraná state.

Very interesting pics, the falls are gorgeous and we don't get to see much of Foz, Puerto Iguazu and CdE over here, thanks!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Cd de Este is Tijuana PAraguaia and Iguazu/Iguaçu the same as Niagara Falls USA/Canada


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Ciudad Del Este is a dirty sh**hole,but Assuncion is a nice city..


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

And Foz Do Iguaçu sucks too...i know is a clean and organized city,but boring like hell.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

One more thing,the tri-border is a Al-Qaeda reduct,the US government says that,this is not a joke...ahaahahaha...but sounds like one.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Great! But I must confess that the city Foz is really a deadhole! No wonder it grew because of a lot of lawless workers for the Itaipu dam and later turned into a tourist trap 

But the falls are GREAT. Here some pics I took 3 years ago - during one of the biggest water.... shortages! (Sorry they are reduced in size)

Argentinan Side:

































Brazilian Side


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Thank you for your comments


----------



## Dominican2dacore (Feb 4, 2006)

Ciudad del Este looks vibrant but pretty dirty, even by latin american standards. Is there any bridge between Paraguay and Argentina, or do they have to go through Brazil?


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Good question, I am not aware of any bridges connecting Paraguay to Argentina in the vicinity.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Aww how cute!


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

^^ WTF is that ?


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

A gauxinim. The park near the waterfalls is full of them. They are attracted by the food tourists bring with them and aren't shy at all.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Amazing thread :uh: :applause:

One of the most amazing falls on earth !


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

Where do waterfalls come from ? And how come they never end?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

But they DO end! Errosion doesn't stop. The Iguacu Falls have originated from two baslat streamings that's why they come down in two steps. But in a few million years they will have disappeared - or maybe before they are flooded like Itaipu and this will conserve them over a longer time.


----------



## Marti F (May 5, 2010)

As cataratas é fantastica! Já estive duas vezes e pretendo voltar por ser muito linda. As fotos estão show urbano.


----------



## lusorod (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys I have just finished editing a vlog about Iguaz[u falls about the Brazilian side. Soon enough I`ll edit one on the Argentinian side too as well as paraguay nearby so on and so forth! Please have a look, like, share, subscribe. I hope you like it! Cheers!


----------

